# Vera Bradley and Kindle?



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know what style bag of Vera Bradley will fit the Kindle nicely? I looked at the borsa bella bags but am currently obsessed with VB and will want everything to match.

Also, I have read people making custom skins, how would I do that so that it might match a VB bag?

TIA


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

This is my VB bag that I have. It is the mini notebook bag. It has a hard shell under the quilted fabric.
The small bars can be moved around. I have my mighty bright light in mine. It has two pockets that you can put other items in as well.


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

oh now that is a smart idea!! I wouldn't have thought of that!


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

timsgirl627 said:


> oh now that is a smart idea!! I wouldn't have thought of that!


It keeps my Kindle and light protected and safe.


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know if the kindle fits in the mini hipster?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No. It doesn't quite fit in the mini hipster. Well, it does, but sticks out of the top and it won't zip. If the mini hipster was maybe an inch longer. 

I carry a Lindsay (retired) and my kindle fits in there perfectly.


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> No. It doesn't quite fit in the mini hipster. Well, it does, but sticks out of the top and it won't zip. If the mini hipster was maybe an inch longer.
> 
> I carry a Lindsay (retired) and my kindle fits in there perfectly.


Of course! I don't want one that is too big that it slides around I was hoping the mini would be right. Eh well I will have a different cover when the time comes and it just won't match whatever purse I am carrying lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Kindle 1 is in an Oberon cover; I carry (occasionally) a VB bowler.  I like it because my netbook fits in there too.  There's a pocket inside I can use for the Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the bowler is ideal for holding the kindle in one of the side pockets and having room for other things.  Haven't been using mine lately.  It's pinwheel pink (sale) and seems out of season.  But someone tell me I'm wrong about that and I'll feel better about using it.


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't follow season if I like the bag... the only one I follow is my white coach purse is reserved for summer as well as a bright colored striped coach purse. Everything else is used when I feel like using it.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

mlewis, I have the Pinwheel Pink for my cell phone wristlet and my little credit card carrier thing (I know, that's not the official name, lol).  I carry them everywhere in lieu of a purse, and I don't think twice about the season.  They are bright and cheerful and easy to find in my diaper bag.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, that makes me feel better about the pinwheel pink.  MINI, what color is your diaper bag and is it different than Vera?


----------



## Flyinlite (Oct 28, 2009)

and there are quite a few on ebay!



luvmy4brats said:


> No. It doesn't quite fit in the mini hipster. Well, it does, but sticks out of the top and it won't zip. If the mini hipster was maybe an inch longer.
> 
> I carry a Lindsay (retired) and my kindle fits in there perfectly.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Vera Bradley is having a 20% off sale, they are one of my blog sponsors, so just click the flashing camera below and the promo code info is on the right. Just please click on my link, to get there so I get credit! 

Happy shopping!


----------



## timsgirl627 (Nov 24, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Vera Bradley is having a 20% off sale, they are one of my blog sponsors, so just click the flashing camera below and the promo code info is on the right. Just please click on my link, to get there so I get credit!
> 
> Happy shopping!


You get credit if I buy something or if I just click on it? I know that probably sounds completely ridiculous but I know some blogs pay people when others read it and click on ads. Let me know!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a Vera Bowler (Mediterannean Blue) and I love it for my Kindle 2.  I keep it on the inside zippered pocket and have oodles of room for other stuff including my netbook if I need to carry it somewhere!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

timsgirl627 said:


> You get credit if I buy something or if I just click on it? I know that probably sounds completely ridiculous but I know some blogs pay people when others read it and click on ads. Let me know!


Only if you buy something... I do know what you mean though.


----------

